# Create your band & debut album



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Click on:

Band name

The first random article title is the name of your band.


Album title

The last four words of the very last quote on the page is the title of your album.

Album cover

Click on 'explore' at the top- the first picture is your album cover. 


Post results.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Band: CONvergence (convention)

Album Title: The most perfect prayer. 

Cover:


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 18, 2008)

[[Sounds like fun! =o]]

Band: Mahajah

Album: By Children To Adults

Cover:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

I was bored. I thought I'd do another one. 

Band: Cliff Wilson

Album: Ain't love at all. 

Cover:


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 18, 2008)

Band: Bayonet

Album: The body of Man

Cover


----------



## vermillion (Jan 18, 2008)

Demonic Toys

...is of no country.


it wont let me upload the image...but its a butterfly..


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 18, 2008)

So very bleak and British-looking no?


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 18, 2008)

The Wanderings of Oisin

and prepare for war


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Those were some good ones.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

Band Name: Skull Cup

Album title: The Noun of self

Album Cover:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 18, 2008)

Jasperoid: Dream only by night.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 18, 2008)

Her Boyfriend

Ready for Lift-Off


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 18, 2008)

This was fun!

Band Name: Volume Group

Album Title: "Hang the Little Ones" 

View attachment album cover.jpg


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hatchet House
who thinks he's wrong


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2008)

Yukiko Kada - health like a waterman...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 18, 2008)

Saskatchewan Government Insurance - we acquire with ourselves.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm glad this went over well.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 18, 2008)

One Biscayne Tower

Right to a Restaurant






I really like this! It's a lot of fun! ^_^


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 19, 2008)

Investment Goods: Got all you want







Something tells me I should start writing a bunch of rhymes about being wild as the Taliban.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 19, 2008)

These are strangley convincing! As for mine:
Name: Electric Harp
Album: A Gift Of Cooperation
Cover: 

View attachment 2194299944_139112554a.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome! Its sweet how some of these sound like they could be a cool band.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hawke's Bay Hawk
value of nothing


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Epilobium Cleistogamum: Kept Things From You







Interesting.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 19, 2008)

I've known my band name for a long time....Jules Erg and the Foot-Pounds :bounce:


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 20, 2008)

Band Name: Redfern

Album Title: Not to Follow It

Album Cover:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG I love this! I could seriously sit here and do this all day. 

Band Name: Blue Triggerfish

Album: "And Then Quietly Strangled"

Cover:


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 20, 2008)

Band Name: Gudavalli

Album Title: Create What you Will.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 20, 2008)

This is cool! How many of you tried more than once til you got something that had the right "feel" to it? LOL!

*Band* = Migration

*Album* = Reason To Fear This 

View attachment migration reason to fear this.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Band Name: Blue Triggerfish



Sweet!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Sweet!



I thought that was cool too!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Alfred Gallodoro: Quite clear to him.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 20, 2008)

Band name

VAQ-136


Album title

the wheels of Chance

Album cover






View attachment album cover.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jan 20, 2008)

This is really cool, Axel!

Here's mine:
Category Of Sets - "Atheist Or An Agnostic"


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 20, 2008)

George Lambert, 2nd Viscount Lambert

Must never do  lose.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2008)

The first one was so much fun I wanted to do another:

Band Name:
Alexander von Stieglitz

Album:
Excess of the demand

Cover:


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Its cool that you guys put some effort into this and make your own CD cover.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

So I'm with goofy girl- this was so much fun that I decided to create a new band... maybe I'll start a record label?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Applauds*

Very nice.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 21, 2008)

Great idea for a thread Axel... this is fun!

Band:
*Museum of Jurassic Technology*

Album:
*Of Every Human Soul*

Cover:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> *Applauds*
> 
> Very nice.



Thank you, thank you very much. :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

You can call us the Chicken Patties.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

.............................................


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

OK..seriously, a day off and i should be cleaning, or sending out resumes or doing wedding invitations but NOOOOO I'm sitting here making fake album covers. :doh:

Anywho..I think my latest one is classical music


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

I should be cleaning too....


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

OK..last one (for 20 minutes haha)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

OK- Your 20 minutes is up, goofy girl. I can't have you slackin' on the job!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok...I'm seriously worried about myself ....whoever started this thread is brilliant..and in big trouble


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are wicked


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

I love that woman's expression! This is one of my favs, goofy girl!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

another one...


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Wowza. Brilliant.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I love that woman's expression! This is one of my favs, goofy girl!



Thanks! Mine too 


I think we are going to have to re-name this the SMA & Goofy girl thread for fake album covers haha


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone else is just scared by our raw album-cover-designing power


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Everyone else is just scared by our raw album-cover-designing power



LOVE IT!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've apparently joined a very Avant Garde band
Band name: Ecole des Pionneires
Album: A Very Persistent One


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

YAY! Thanks Daddyoh! I'm so glad someone else did one so I could do another


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

HMS Saldanha: Light of their purposes


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 21, 2008)

.................................................


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha- everyone needs the comeback, after rehab album.


I dunno if I'm 100% in love with this cover. I'm not bringing my A game since I should be studying. Oh well.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

These are awesome! I'd believe it if they were bands


----------



## nerdcore (Jan 22, 2008)

Band name: Lawn Hill crater

Album Title: And Nobody Will Come


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I'm glad this went over well.


It's going over better than the first time around, at least. 

Remember, Photoshop, MSPaint or otherwise compile these bad boys - that's where the real fun is! Also cropping the image square is another nice touch.





(if there's not four words in your quotation... )


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

hahaha. Whoops. And I thought I was SOOOO original.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2008)

It's cool, I stole it from another forum to begin with.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2008)

..................................


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2008)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnd another one..........


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel kinda bad about playing this game without my friend today ...


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dear Devoted Fans,

The members of Baone/871Amneris/Algoly/Kalappanaickenpatti/High Island/Gota/Elizabeth Township/Scouting In Australia were having some identity issues. These issues weighed so heavily on them that the band members resorted to unhealthy behaviors. They *VOLUNTARILY* checked themselves into a rehabilitation center. They stayed for a total of 24 hours. After this time of soul-searching and self identification, they have been released. They are like a phoenix rising from the ashes. It is with much anticipation that the NEW band, Vertical Angles, is releasing their first album- The Wheel of Chance. 

We hope you enjoy-

Samantha
CEO of SMA Records


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 23, 2008)

Lmao! :d:d


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 23, 2008)

Band: Llamatron (awesome)

Album: The Present, Only Longer






It's perfect. You made my day a little better.  Thanks.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 23, 2008)

Good One SMA! Love that 

This one is kind of lame, but it's 5:30 in the morning..and I should be getting ready for work


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## goofy girl (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok...this one was FREAKING hard!! I LOVE the pic used for the background, but it was REALLY hard to get the colors in the text to show up..I basically gave up after 45 minutes :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 24, 2008)

SMA! That last one rocks hard!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aww, thanks :blush:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Even the photographer of this pic knew it was emo.

And the band title is actually part of a real album title, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 24, 2008)

Had to add an extra word from the title, but this is it


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## goofy girl (Jan 25, 2008)

.......................


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## goofy girl (Jan 26, 2008)

LOVE that one, daddyoh!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2008)

Sunday morning fun


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 27, 2008)

.............................................


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 27, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Saskatchewan Government Insurance - we acquire with ourselves.



That is so totally a Boards of Canada side project!

I can almost hear the music now...


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 27, 2008)

A misunderstood singer/songwriter from Biloxi. 

View attachment verm_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 27, 2008)

They were touted as the next Oasis, but never got anywhere thanks to their crappy name... 

View attachment future_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 27, 2008)

Scuzzy roots rock just like Louis XIV, but different 

View attachment grey_1.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2008)

That was fun!  

View attachment wiki_band.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## countryman (Jan 27, 2008)

Band: National Highway.

Album: And Savor the World.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 27, 2008)

I could get addicted to this - will have to try hard to limit myself. 

View attachment wiki_band02.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

AM, I love that one! It is pretty addicting, but I'm trying to wean myself off of it. LOL


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## goofy girl (Jan 28, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I could get addicted to this - will have to try hard to limit myself.



Ohhh it is HIGHLY addictive!! And all of those covers look great everyone!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm addicted. I'm also jealous that I can only type left to right 
I'm upset too because I play in a band whose name I cannot pronouce.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow to all of them.


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

Shimmery Alt-pop from the great Southwest... 

View attachment hands_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

Dub Reggae a la Burning Spear, but by grad students in their 30s from Indianapolis... 

View attachment chief_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

Smarmy, prissy folk rock by 3 sisters from Bulgaria... 

View attachment thinking_1.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

interesting monster, I love your little blurbs about each album you create! I'm not sure what this would be...


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> interesting monster, I love your little blurbs about each album you create! I'm not sure what this would be...



Neo-retro ultra ironic bossa nova from a Quebecois collective? :eat2:

Thanks for the compliment, more to come very soon!


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

lo-fi sample madness by the mysterious MC from Ronkonkama, now working in Portland... 

View attachment rally_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

Aging straight edge punk band tries an emo-y acoustic set 

View attachment brook_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

Super rare bootleg of their final show New Year's Eve 1997... 

View attachment shed_1.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 28, 2008)

.........................


----------



## interesting monster (Jan 28, 2008)

Ambient meditations on the number 4, by a distant cousin of Philip Glass... 

View attachment kramfor_1.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Did everyone else kick their addictions already??


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 30, 2008)

Band: *Cefotetan* (an injectable antibiotic of the cephamycin type for prophylaxis and treatment of bacterial infections)

Album: *That It Takes In*

Cover:


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I like this game!!

I wish i was fancy enough to make the whole thing like you guys!


Band name-Ameya Pandya

Album name- Deja-Vu All Over Again

Cover- *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

And some nasty contract negotiations, and some personnel changes, and more rehab....we finally got back in the studio


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd like to think this is a one hit wonder 80s electronic pop band...


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

I miss my addiction to this thread


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 20, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I miss my addiction to this thread



I was thinking the same thing (love that last one, btw  )


----------



## interesting monster (Feb 26, 2008)

but wait, there's more...

Free form Be-bop jazz by an Albuquerque collective... 

View attachment anywhere_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Feb 26, 2008)

Sludge rock from 3 accountants from Maryland. 

View attachment MoM_1.jpg


----------



## interesting monster (Feb 26, 2008)

Freebie CD given away with the purchase of a new ionic air filter. New age-y slow jams from a corporate office in Toronto. 

View attachment hms_1.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

This one sounds like one of those Christian alt-rock groups that, if "Jesus" was taken out, would sound like every other rock band...


----------



## interesting monster (Feb 28, 2008)

Stoner emo punk from Malmö, Sweden. 

View attachment RG_1.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm really bored tonight and felt like resurrecting this thread...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

A Classy Pair

Have In Your Home

View attachment aaaaaa2391422295_ea9018cbaf.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

it's a rainy Saturday..there couldn't be a better day to resurrect this thread!!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

my goodness, how I have missed this! LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

.......................


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 6, 2008)

Good thread, if I do say so myself.


The epic "Can win an earthquake" by Innocent of Irkutsk 

View attachment album1.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 6, 2008)

Yay, I remember this thread,




Here's King Kolax with Never beter than knowledge

I also found my old ones on photobucket


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

............................


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

yup..I'm bored today


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

really really bored


----------



## MattB (Sep 6, 2008)

Ivan Konev

"...of them are dead..."

Rather disturbing...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2008)

Great bump Goofy!!!  
Not my best work, but we must play by the rules


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

another boring day..


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

............................


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 7, 2008)

I give you Rhinella, which possibly would be what you get if you mix Rhiana with Nigella


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 8, 2008)

So I haven't done this in AGES so I'm a little rusty... but here is my newest release-




Possible a Romanian boy band. I dunno. LOL


BTW, goofy girl- thanks for resurrecting our old addiction.  Now I'll never get anything done.  lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2008)

This game is what rainy Sunday nights are for! :happy:


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

My band is Faiyum Oasis and our first album is called then no one's anybody.






We rock the most .


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2008)

................


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2008)

This game is fun, forgot about it. 

View attachment 3067112649_61e2471bb7.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2008)

.........................


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 30, 2008)

..............


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2008)

*
The title of mine is a Feeder's Dream!! *


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Name Of Band: XTL

Name Of Album: Than There Are People






image won't display,for some reason.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent Bump Goofy!!!


----------



## olwen (Nov 30, 2008)

I Declare This The Most Awesome Thread in Any Forum In The History of All Computer Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I actually wish those all were albums! I'd listen to them all.

Here's mine: 
Band - Jeffrey Dahmer
Album title: To Be Irressistably Desired
Cover:View attachment 54492


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

Goofy!!!! Grrrrr.... Just when I had forgotten all about this terrible addiction, you go and bump it. WTF? lol


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2008)

This be mighty addictive!

View attachment 54498


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Goofy!!!! Grrrrr.... Just when I had forgotten all about this terrible addiction, you go and bump it. WTF? lol



Sorry! I was bored. (avoiding school work and house work, per usual!)



bexylicious said:


> This be mighty addictive!
> 
> View attachment 54498



Isn't it?!?!? LOL

Great album covers though!


----------



## olwen (Dec 1, 2008)

this thread is just reminding me of the indie rut I'm in right now. My friends and I have been saying this for a while too. We're just bored with indie rock right now. Makes me kind of sad. We need a band to revolutionize music the way Nirvana rebirthed punk. We need another 1992. Best year for rock music as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 1, 2008)

The Band:
Manual Transmission

Album Title:
More Eloquence Than Speech.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 2, 2008)

Band Name: F.P.S.

Album Title: I Can't Resist It


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> interesting monster, I love your little blurbs about each album you create! I'm not sure what this would be...



French Jazz! I have some on my Shuffle that I didn't put there but I LOVE! lol I have no idea what the lady is saying, but man it's fun to listen to!


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 6, 2008)

Scattershot Emolounge straight outa Adelaide Australia... 

View attachment chalmers_1.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2008)




----------

